# GAME THREAD: Pacers Vs. Bulls 11/06/2004



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Indiana Pacers vs. Chicago Bulls   

Time: 8 PM Central. 

TV: Fox Sports Midwest  

Venue:








Conseco Fieldhouse; Indianapolis, Indiana


Starting Line Ups:

Indiana Pacers:
Jamaal Tinsley
Stephen Jackson
Ron Artest
Jermaine O'neal
Scott Pollard

Head Coach: Rick Carlisle











Chicago Bulls

Kirk Hinrich
Eric Piatkowski
Andres Nocioni
Luol Deng
Tyson Chandler

Head Coach: Scott Skiles


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Are you sure that Jermaine O'Neal is going to start? I was thinking we were going to bring him back gradually, especially since we're playing a Bulls team that is missing two of best three big men, on top of being terrible to begin with.

This should be a blowout win, but you never know.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

If Jermaine doesn't start, I'm sure he'll still have an ok game. He looked pretty good yesterday.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 98
Bulls: 89


----------



## Wildcatfan10 (Nov 5, 2004)

Pacers: 92; Bulls: 86


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 98

Bulls 85


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Pacers 95
Bulls 85


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine is not going to start.

Scouting Report @ Pacers.com 

*Jermaine on not starting*


> "I don’t deserve to be a starter right now and it is better for me physically not to be thrown back into it because even right now, with 24 minutes, I’m having some problems with my foot. So that’s the plan: I’m gonna keep coming off the bench until I work my way back up there and my foot physically feels better.”


Jermaine isn't even listed as the 6th man.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah, Jermaine won't be starting, and i wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get too many minutes tonight unless we really need him. No sense in risking his foot injury. Tho for my fantasy team I sure hope he plays:grinning:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers 94
Bulls 82


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Indiana - 96
Chicago - 82


NOTE TO SELF, DON'T POST A PREDICTION AGAIN IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Is there a pregame show on anywhere?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The game's about to start.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

How much will Artest score tonight?

My guess is 25


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harisson in front of Pollard?
Well I guess he did play well yesterday.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

That intro was pretty cool. It reminds me exactly of myself at that age, witht he radio and room decorations.

The whole arena with the glowsticks looks awesome. I shoulda tried to get tickets from my girlfriend.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I wish I could have been there. I know Scott Skile's kids.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We are up 9-8!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Bulls situation doesn't look so good. Their core is building around:

1. Non-potential-filling highschoolers
2. 2 Rookies
3. A foreigner


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Up 15-12! Keep it goin!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

18-18

SJax hits his first three as a Pacer.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Congrats to SJax!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

24-19

JO 2-2 free throws


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> The Bulls situation doesn't look so good. Their core is building around:
> 
> ...
> ...


What's wrong with having a foreigner on your team?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What do you guys think of Luol Deng?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> What's wrong with having a foreigner on your team?


Just a random shot at foreignors since I haven't forgiven them since the Euro-hype caused us to take Brezec.

I should probably let that go...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> What do you guys think of Luol Deng?


He's pretty good.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Who has Artest been marking?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Halftime:

Stephen Jackson has 18 points.

I've gotten to see James Jones in a regular season game for the first time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Forgot we had a game tonight, I guess I can't guess the score. Oh well, it's halftime and I hope we'll still win.

We're up 5.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I have a sinus headache and the sound is messed up on FSN. Instead of my play-by-play, I'll probably just give the end results and stats at the end, unless it starts to go Cleveland-ish.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I just have to add one more thing, how come Ben Gordon is guarding Ron Artest?:laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Who says Fred Jones was a bad pick at 13?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If Scot Pollard were trapped on a desert island, what one item would he bring?

A boat.:laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers won. 3rd straight game over 100 points. Stephen Jackson led in scoring. 6 players in double figures, and Tinsley had 9 points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score 100-90

BirdFan33- 3
Wiltcatfan- 12
rock747- 7
reise- 10
pacersguyusa- 14
theo4002- 12

Winner: BirdFan33


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Stats* 

Jackson- 24/3/2/4
Tinsley- 9/5/12/2/1
Chroshere- 11/5/2/2
Artest- 14/5/2/1
Harrison- 4/3/2
Jones- 14/1/1/1
JO- 15/10/2/1/1
JJ- 5/2
Gill- 4/1/2/1

Hinrich- 12/2/7 6 fouls 8 TO's
Gordon- 17/2/2/3
Nocioni- 10/7/1/2
Deng- 25/5/1/1 

Fastbreak Points- 16-8 Bulls
Points in the Paint- 34-32 Bulls
Biggest Lead- 17-3 Pacers


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm loving our statlines this year.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Is it just me or do we seem to be more offensive minded this year?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Is it just me or do we seem to be more offensive minded this year?


I don't think we are, I think it's just a coincidence that we've scored a lot in the first three games. The Cleveland game went to double-overtime, and in the Boston game, we scored eight points in the last minute because we kept getting fouled. I don't think our offense in those two games was any better than last year.

I actually think our defense is what's looking better this year. Stephen Jackson is a much better defender than Reggie, Eddie Gill is a better defender than Anthony Johnson, and Tinsley's defense looks improved. If our backcourt keeps playing great defense that would be huge, because last year the Pistons' backcourt torched us in the playoffs.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think we are, I think it's just a coincidence that we've scored a lot in the first three games. The Cleveland game went to double-overtime, and in the Boston game, we scored eight points in the last minute because we kept getting fouled. I don't think our offense in those two games was any better than last year.
> ...


OK...I havent been able to catch a game yet this year..... I was only going by box scores....I couldnt imagine a Carslisle coached team not being defense minded......


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Just a random shot at foreignors since I haven't forgiven them since the Euro-hype caused us to take Brezec.
> ...


...he was really hyped... not worth of 27th pick at all:uhoh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> ...he was really hyped... not worth of 27th pick at all:uhoh:


He wasn't worth being drafted at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> He wasn't worth being drafted at all.


Too bad he's still doing good on the Bobcats.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, 3-0 baby!

Wow I can't believe that I won guess the score! I'm terrible at that kind of stuff. :angel:


----------

